# Grooming disaster...please help



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

As anybody who knows me knows that I am in love with my babies thick floor length hair, and that I am willing to devote a lot of time to maintaining it. However, suddenly it is tangling into huge balls every day. I spent hours brushing her yesterday and today it is just as bad.

I last gave her a bath on Monday. The only thing I did differently was to do the first wash with PurePaws Ultra Brite Shampoo. She looked lovely, but the next day she had massive tangles as if I had not brushed her for a week or more.

All I have used since then is Ice on Ice. Of course, brushing out all these tangles is causing a lot of breakage. Do I need to give her a haircut and start all over. It would make me really sad, but I am at my wits end.

Any advice?


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am sorry but I have no answers for you. Did you change any products recently that might have caused this issue? Mimi has such gorgeous hair. I hope you find a solution soon.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I wonder if the brightening shampoo dried her coat out. Maybe wash again and try a good dose of conditioning and see what happens. I sure hope you don't have to cut beautiful MiMi!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Pure Paws is one of the most drying shampoos I've ever used. 

I use Les Poochs creme rinse whenever Karli's coat is dry. It's the most conditioning product I've ever tried. I have to really dilute it when Karli's coat is normal because it will over condition the coat if I don't.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Every once in a while I use people shampoo and conditioners. John Freida for dry hair. It conditions and keeps it from matting . It will let you slide a comb or brush right hrough their hair. The first time I used it when the fluffs were playing in the leaves. I couldn't get leaves or tangles out. I thought if it doesn't work, they'll just get a hair cut. All the broken leaves and tangles slid right out. I only use it occasionally, but it's my secret weapon now!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for your help (so far). Okay, it is time to throw away all the PurePaws stuff.
I am tempted to try the Les Pooches by your good recommendation. The only reason I hesitate is because they say "male scent" or "female scent" and I have terrible sensitivity to perfume. For that same reason I am reluctant to try the John Frieda.

Can you sweet ladies tell me if either or both of those products are perfumed?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Thanks for your help (so far). Okay, it is time to throw away all the PurePaws stuff.
> I am tempted to try the Les Pooches by your good recommendation. The only reason I hesitate is because they say "male scent" or "female scent" and I have terrible sensitivity to perfume. For that same reason I am reluctant to try the John Frieda.
> 
> Can you sweet ladies tell me if either or both of those products are perfumed?


It's not a strong scent , but it does have sone.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> It's not a strong scent , but it does have sone.


There are a lot of nice smelling products that don't bother me at all, but there are "perfumy" scents that give me a screaming headache. I believe it is a chemical that they use to make the scent last a long time...like orris root. If you can smell your own hair two hours later it contains the fragrance fixative.
Do you know what I mean?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It is probably the Ultra Brite shampoo.......do throw away your products yet. Do you have the Oatmeal or Reconstructing Shampoo by PP? If so, use those and the Oatmeal and or Reconstructing Conditioner. I gave up Ice on Ice yrs ago when I kept Sassy in full coat. I love the John Paul Instant Conditioner Spray. Not purfumey and does a great job at breaking up mats. Also, the PP should be mixed with extra hot (microwave hot) water before using. Otherwise you won't get the full benefit of the product. Hope this helps............


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I use Espree Shampoo and Conditioner for Chrissy and have been very satisfied with it. I also use Quickler Slicker right after I get her out of the tub and spray that on and it does help with her tangels. However, after four years of long hair, I finally took the plunge and got her cut short; not real short but short enough that it is much more managable for both of us.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:smhelp:I am just about ready to break down and cry. I have been working on her (with breaks) for over four hours...on top of that much yesterday and the day before. I swear that I get one section combed through, move on and by the time that is done the first section has tangled again. I have used a lot of my pure Moroccan argan oil, which helps to get the tangles out. 
The bird's cages need to be cleaned. Ru needs her medicated bath. Ray needs to be brushed and have a bath. And I need a manicure and pedicure. But I have spent all my time trying to save MiMi's coat.

She may be getting a haircut tonight. I am at my wits end.:crying:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Gio's breeder recently told me she sometime uses Pantene product for people. I use Pantene and I always get compliments on my shine. It really seals the hair shaft well.
I'm still learning about some of the other products mentioned.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Also, have you tried a detangler spray? I know you are so frustrated. Maybe when you get it out, Mimi just needs a trim on the ends and a good conditioning. Hang in there!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no! sorry to hear that. The problem I found is the once the coat has been damaged from getting mega tangled and dried, then it seems to do it more easily from then on, as it kinda gets frizzed and stretched. I use the pure paws products but usually use the reconstructing one. The bright only for the occasional use and then very dilute. 
Good luck!! :tender:
I have found Cowboy Magic by far the best detangler.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sylie said:


> :smhelp:I am just about ready to break down and cry. I have been working on her (with breaks) for over four hours...on top of that much yesterday and the day before. I swear that I get one section combed through, move on and by the time that is done the first section has tangled again. I have used a lot of my pure Moroccan argan oil, which helps to get the tangles out.
> The bird's cages need to be cleaned. Ru needs her medicated bath. Ray needs to be brushed and have a bath. And I need a manicure and pedicure. But I have spent all my time trying to save MiMi's coat.
> 
> She may be getting a haircut tonight. I am at my wits end.:crying:


 
Oil can actually be drying to the hair. Try using undiluted conditioner and just leave it in until you can get her combed out. Best of luck........


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:crying::crying:I'll tell you more later. I just think her coat has been damaged and:crying:beyond repair.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Wish I lived near, I could help you with it. I have been through some very nasty tangled messes in years past.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh dear friends, I think I have lost the battle, but seriously, how bad is that? Hair grows back....in a year or so. 
All the same she will still be pretty with a haircut. It is coming. Please forgive me Florence...MiMi will have a haircut. I will have more time for my other lovies...and she may be happier.
I don't know what I did wrong, but I have never seen such a mess. I know that there are people who use PurePaws products with good results, but, personally I think they are the worst products on the market. Just using that shampoo destroyed my baby's' beautiful coat. The only thing I did differently this bath was using the Ultra Brite shampoo. So about $60 dollars worth of unused products are going into the trash before I have more damage. 

Now for everybody who actually has good results using PurePaws, it may just be a difference in coat texture or something. All the same I have to tell any novice not to spend the outrageous amount for those products. I so regret the fact that I tried one more time, and ruined my baby's coat.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

After Snowball's baths I spray on a little Pantene Lite Spray Conditioner and Detangler. His hair is silky soft. Pantene has a very light pleasant scent ... and, whenever someone holds Snowball they will remark how good he smells. I have used the same thing on my hair for years ... it gives it shine and does not build up like regular hair conditioners can do. I swear by it. No rinsing and all that stuff ... just lightly spray/spritz it on and it dries very quick. I spray it on after we dry Snowball's hair. The same with my hair. Or, you can spray it on while the hair is wet ... when you have tangles ... and, then blow dry.

About Pantene ... don't ever let anyone tell you it is not a good shampoo. One time when having my hair done for a cruise ... I mentioned to my hair stylest that another salon had told me it was not good for your hair ... and, that the salon had tried to push a very expensive brand of their shampoo on me to buy. I didn't buy it. Arlene, who I have known for years (I only have my hair done for cruises ... otherwise I cut it myself) told me that was not true at all. And, in fact, She said Pantene is one of the best products you can use on your hair. And, Arlene says that while working for a high end hair and beauty salon in Fairfax, Virgina. 

I realize we all have our favorite hair products. I use Paul Mitchell Hair Spray for my hair. I have to lightly spray my hair because it is fine and will not stay in place at all. I love Paul Mitchell because it does not have a scent. And, Paul Mitchell hair spray is not sticky and does not leave a film .... nor does it leave your hair feeling yucky or dirty ... it gives my hair shine, too. I can't tolerate hair sprays with a scent ... and, I think they can overpower a lovely scented perfume. And, no ... I do not use hairspray on Snowball! He's naturally gorgeous.:wub::wub::wub:

I know several groomers who say Pantene is very safe for our fluffs. So is Pantene's Ice Shine shampoo. For Snowball we usually use Spa Lavish. I don't know what is in the Spa Lavish facial shampoo ... but, Snowball LOVES it!

And, although Snowball's hair might look very short in some pictures ... it is on the longer side at the moment. He does need a trim ... his hair grows super fast.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Here is what I would do (and have done) I've brushed and gotten as many mats as I could out (using a mix of Cowboy magic that I put in a squirt bottle and add water to) then I bathe using my 'usual' stuff that always works. Sometimes I have to cut mats out but usually the mats are easier to get out when they are 'clean'. i just had to do this with one of mine that i was SURE i'd have to cut down but while I lost a lot of coat, it is salvageable for the show ring. 

My usual stuff is Spectrum 10. Not a fan of Pure paws shampoos/conditioners although I like the whitening one but only use it on the back skirt or for stains. LOVE their sprays though.

I bought Les Pooch for Marina's Shih Tzu and it is a pretty heavy fragrance and it is expensive. Tried it once on the shih tzu and it was just 'ok'. Haven't tried it on the maltese yet but used Spectrum 10 on the shih tzu and it worked great. 

This is definitely one of those topics where what works for one doesn't work for them all but I know I always get mad at myself for trying something new and then having it backfire!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The deed is done. I have never before encountered such a disaster with MiMi's hair. I have been combining CC Spectrum 10 with a little extra conditioning from my Matrix Sleek. Then suddenly I was overwhelmed with very soft hair that formed massive tangles. I gave up. I will post pictures of her haircut when I finish it, but as much as I hated to do it...it is done. I'm still deliberating over the top-knot. There are a lot of broken hairs, so I think I might cut it down and give it time to grow back. I was very proud of my long haired beauty, but I think she is looking quite glamorous. When I finish the cut, I will post pictures. I feel like a failure on one hand, but I have to say she is still beautiful. I need a nap...like eight hours.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

ckanen2n said:


> Gio's breeder recently told me she sometime uses Pantene product for people. I use Pantene and I always get compliments on my shine. It really seals the hair shaft well.
> I'm still learning about some of the other products mentioned.


Oh, my goodness! I am just reading your post! Just a while ago, I, too, posted about Pantene! I love all their products.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Here is what I would do (and have done) I've brushed and gotten as many mats as I could out (using a mix of Cowboy magic that I put in a squirt bottle and add water to) then I bathe using my 'usual' stuff that always works. Sometimes I have to cut mats out but usually the mats are easier to get out when they are 'clean'. i just had to do this with one of mine that i was SURE i'd have to cut down but while I lost a lot of coat, it is salvageable for the show ring.
> 
> My usual stuff is Spectrum 10. Not a fan of Pure paws shampoos/conditioners although I like the whitening one but only use it on the back skirt or for stains. LOVE their sprays though.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stacy, I was especially waiting for your advice. I have a Les Pooches brush that I paid $79 for and I love it to pieces...I would try the conditioner on the advice of a Malt Guru, but for the fragrance. I hate perfume, but I know that dogs hate perfume even more. It screws up their very important sense of smell. 

I probably won't bring MiMi, but I look forward to meeting you, Marina and the gorgeous Elena in Valejo on Saturday.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mimi will love her new cut. Nobody can ever convince me that our fluff babies love sitting for hours on end getting their hair dematted or fussed over to the extreme. They have got to feel the stress or displeasure of the person who is doing the detangling. That's no fun for anybody.

Yes, I think our Malt's love to sit and cuddle with us for longer periods of time ...that's got to be more pleasurable and relaxing for them.

Maybe it's because as a child my mother, bless her heart, was not very patient when she would pull a brush or comb through my hair. She would get impatient with me if started to cry because it hurt or felt uncomfortable. And, I was not a brat. And, most of us know that dogs can sometimes be good at hiding their discomfort or pain.

Sylvia, I always say when one of our fluffs who has longer hair gets a shorter cut ... look at their beautiful eyes. The more to see. And, with a shorter cut ... their hair can still feel soft and silky. I believe when you find the right hair products for Mimi ... her hair will grow back to be healthy and undamaged as you wish it to be. 

Years ago, I had a black lab. I was told that an egg a day (eaten) would make his coat shine. And, boy did it. I know for human hair ... an egg lathered into shampoo can make hair feel soft and look shiny ... well rinse it out of course! LOL I think beside the shampoo and Pantene Lite Spray Conditioner we use on Snowball ... that an egg in his diet (for breakfast) also contributes to the shine and healthy coat of hair Snowball is blessed to have. 

I wonder if I am the exception to the rule of not brushing Snowball's hair every day. I do use his Maden brushes. But, he loves for me to comb his hair as we sit on the bed. The comb (can't think of the name of it right now) is like a massage on him. It has a soothing feel when one runs it across your skin and the palm of your hand. Often, Snowball will fall asleep after a few minutes while I am still combing his hair. I also find with the comb that I can detect a little matt quicker than when using a brush. But, he doesn't matt much ... lucky him and me.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Mimi will love her new cut. Nobody can ever convince me that our fluff babies love sitting for hours on end getting their hair dematted or fussed over to the extreme. They have got to feel the stress or displeasure of the person who is doing the detangling. That's no fun for anybody.
> 
> Yes, I think our Malt's love to sit and cuddle with us for longer periods of time ...that's got to be more pleasurable and relaxing for them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind and very sensitive words, Marie. I think my little girl will be very happy...and I can give more attention to the needs of my other babies. Sigh. I may let her hair grow back, or I may be happy with the pretty cut, we shall see. Even though her haircut is not finished, she is looking quite prettyl More tomorrow.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Sylie said:


> :smhelp:I am just about ready to break down and cry. I have been working on her (with breaks) for over four hours...on top of that much yesterday and the day before. I swear that I get one section combed through, move on and by the time that is done the first section has tangled again. I have used a lot of my pure Moroccan argan oil, which helps to get the tangles out.
> The bird's cages need to be cleaned. Ru needs her medicated bath. Ray needs to be brushed and have a bath. And I need a manicure and pedicure. But I have spent all my time trying to save MiMi's coat.
> 
> She may be getting a haircut tonight. I am at my wits end.:crying:


Try a claifying shampoo and then condition. Just like our hair we get a build up of products, with their hair its called chemical mats. Coat handlers is good for chemicaal mats. Mix the coat handler conditioner with water and saturate her coat and leave in. It takes time. I had a show yorkie this happened to and I faithfully used this regime and it worked.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am sure both you and she will love it  she is a beauty indeed. I am so pleased I cut Penny down. Still got the long head, but is is so much easier.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sylvia, I'm just catching up in this thread... How frustrating! . I don't blame you for disliking the product >:-/. I was going to give pure paws a chance but ended up ordering the CC spectrum 10 since Stacy had been using it on Obi before and I was afraid to try it given such varying results (from what I read). I think MiMi had a fabulous coat, but she is Absolutely fabulous with or without the long hair. I can't wait to see her new 'do and I'm sorry for the circumstance that led to it. Can you get a refund on the products or sell them on the buy/sell/trade section?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh Sylvia I know MiMi will look spectacular!! So sorry for your frustrations but like you said, it's hair and it will grow back if that's what you decide. Can't wait to see pictures of her lovely new doo.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sylvia, I'm so sorry you've had to go through this. Mimi is such a beautiful fluff with or without long hair. And you know what? It'll all grow back but in the meantime, I bet she'll enjoy the break and it will probably feel so good to her to run and play without all that hair flying behind her! And hey, it's almost summertime! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sylvia,

Pure Paws didn't work for my guys either. I think that different products just work better on different dogs, and Pure Paws wasn't right for mine. I now use CC Spectrum 10 and I love it. I don't have a dog in full coat, but my daughter Alison washed Kissy with Pantene and had great results. I know how frustrating matts in the coat can be and I truly feel for you. I'm so sorry that Mimi's coat was ruined and I know that you'll both love her new haircut. Please post pictures when her cut is done.

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh no im so sorry about MIMIs coat :sorry: i know all to well disasters can be but how upsetting as hard as you work to keep her coat beautiful... I have used pantene conditioner on romeo recently since his coat has been almost impossible it has changed from his puppy to adult coat and nothing was helping and i use spectrum 10. It wasnt working for him but it does wonders on Juliets coat. I hope everything works out :thumbsup:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sure MiMi looks just as beautiful in shorter hair!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Have you tried a 2 in 1 shampoo? not having to apply the conditioner helps 
becouse you get less matting ,Also comb the hair with a good detangler before drying will help .
If your looking for a shorter cut ask Elaine to show you photos of Dixies new cut 
its lovely and a lot less work than a full coat ..good luck .


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry to see that you had to end up cutting the coat that you so loved. I kept Sassy in full coat for about 6.5 yrs. It was a major decision to cut it, but once I did I don't think I will ever let it grow back. I love the way she looks with short hair.....puppyish. Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Les Poochs carries hypoallergenic, fragrance free shampoo and conditioner. This is what I use on Karli. I also have one of their brushes and love it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Waiting to see pictures of beautiful Mimi!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

When Cozette's coat starts to get over-dry, it does the same thing. When that happens, I use Rusk Moist (for humans) and a Rusk conditioner. That seems to do the trick for us. You can find them at Ross or TJ Maxx, and also at Ultima.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Just to clarify...her coat wasn't dry at all. It was extremely soft and fluffy. Notice I used the past tense. Pictures to come soon. Right now we are both too tired to move...MiMi wants to be left alone to nap.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Just to clarify...her coat wasn't dry at all. It was extremely soft and fluffy. Notice I used the past tense. Pictures to come soon. Right now we are both too tired to move...MiMi wants to be left alone to nap.


Wake up Sylvia. We want to see beautiful Mimi !!!!!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

If Mimi's hair is a bit dry now I strongly suggest you to use Coconut oil… yup… I bought some for my lil'princess. Her coat has always been kind of cottony and not so silky, and after she had the pups and finished nursing it was a complete mess. So I remembered the coconut oil, I've used it for my hair years ago and now I use it with her.… it really works, her coat is sooo much better now. 

I apply the oil a couple of hours before her bath, I gave her some massages (she loves'em) and brush her to eliminate the mats (so much easier with the oil). I let her sleep a bit (she's very relaxed by the time I finish) and then I gave her a bath. First shampoo to eliminate the oil, and then the conditioner… et voilá! Her coat has changed a lot, sooo much softer, hidratated and brighter now, completly different as it was before. 

I've started applying it every other week, and now I do it once a month or every other month. If you try it you wont regret it I promise


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry I just read the first post… you already cut her hair  
If you have the problem in the future (hope not) try the oil


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I really have to confess that it was not nearly so much a matter of product as it was sheer neglect...or something like having a life outside of my slavery to my MiMi. Over 
Easter weekend I had house guests and we had a lot of social events to attend. It was three maybe four days that I didn't brush MiMi. I did get her all detangled on Monday, but that caused a lot of breakage and weakened the hair. It was all my fault, but it is inevitable that sometimes, even a good mommy can't stay on top of the demands of a full coat.

Now....if you want to see pictures click on: Good news/bad news.

Thanks for all your good advice, I really appreciate your concern and help:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I had the same issues last winter with my fluffs,I got pneumonia and broke two ribs so grooming kinda went by the wayside and I was left with 4 malts in a matted state and it took me hours to brush through... and broken fur.

This year, just before we left for Florida Al basically told me we need to clip them all short. I had three weeks of kidney issues, in December that had me bed bound for a while. I started to feel better,got the fluffers looking good but it was too much on Al.


Got them clipped and it took a bit to get used to,but I wish I'd done it sooner.


----------

